# Wie programmiert man die Applikationstasten von einem Laptop Siemens AMILO?



## Jan (9 November 2009)

Hallo,

weiß jemand, wie ich den Applikationstasten A1 / A2 / A3 / A4 eine Funktion (z. B. öffnen eines Programms) zuordnen kann?


----------



## thomass5 (10 November 2009)

... es ist lange her, das ich einen in den Fingern hatte, aber da gab es glaub ich auf der Herstellerseite ein kleines Prog zum Download .http://support.de.ts.fujitsu.com/de/support/downloads.html

Thomas


----------



## Jan (10 November 2009)

Danke, dass ist genau das was ich gesucht habe.
Nur etwas merkwürdig, dass das Programm nicht standartmäßig auf dem Notebook installiert ist.
Bei Toshiba ist es gleich installiert.


----------

